
Freshly Remember'd: Kirk Drift - vilhelm_s
http://strangehorizons.com/non-fiction/columns/freshly-rememberd-kirk-drift/
======
Safety1stClyde
It was quite interesting, but, as usual with these internet pages, it would
have benefitted from some editing to reduce the length, remove much of the
vacuous ranting, and make the conclusions of the article clearer.

~~~
vilhelm_s
Yeah, I guess there are less constraints on length than in a print
publication. But that can be an advantage as well, I thought the kindof
meandering path here was pretty effective, when it starts with extremely
detailed and nerdy investigations of Star Trek trivia, and then gradually
zooms out to draw conclusions about fiction/society/literary studies in
general.

Strange Horizons pay contributors ($80 for an essay), and the author mentions
that she discussed the piece with an editor, and that she thought about the
essay for 4 years, so I think the format is probably chosen somewhat
deliberately.

~~~
Safety1stClyde
This article is interesting, but I think many people will stop after reading
the first two or three paragraphs, and never arrive at the interesting parts.
Imagine someone reading out loud the text. Nobody would deliver the current
version of it as a talk or a speech. It is more like reading someone's private
diary or a letter to a close friend, where we don't mind them going off the
topic. But perhaps that style of writing is not such a bad thing.

